# Heeling update



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, we have been working pretty hard on obedience.. dropped in to about 5 days of classes, having a friend help me with my footwork and timing and stuff.. and we are improving.

Here is a little video from tonight. Ignore the leash in my right hand, Marge was a bit distractible because we were working outdoors so I had a cookie in my left hand. I wanted to see for myself (using video) how her heeling looked.

Seems her heeling is darn good, about turns are pretty good, but the halts are still crooked. She seems to be about 50-50 with that. Slows are looking better than they ever have thanks to a couple of tips from a friend, but fasts need a ton of work (not shown here).

I'm definitely driving out better than I was and waiting for her less around turns.






Our first show (UKC) is supposed to be June 11. Our first match is Sunday.


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------

